# Heatherette Trio 1 Tutorial



## weneedaroom (May 14, 2008)

This is the look we'll be creating:






First, what you'll need:




Not pictured:
Your foundation/concealor
Your mascara
Your brow products
Lull lipglass
Painterly + Rollickin paintpots
Black eyeliner





Boring! I look a bit red because I had been plucking my brows right before hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







First, take a somewhat stiff-bristled eyeshadow brush and apply Painterly paintpot onto your brow bone, stopping at your crease. This will be the base for our brow highlight.




Now, take the same type of brush and paint Rollickin' paintpot onto your lid up to your crease. This will be the base for the look. Try to blend the edges out so the base is not a harsh line.




Now pat on some of the turquoise color in the Heatherette trio one pallette. Keep the color confined to your lid--don't extend it into your crease or anything.




Apply Softwash Gray pigment into your crease, sweeping your brush back and forth.  I do this with my eye open so I can follow the natural crease of my eyelid.




Taking a small eyeshadow brush, pat some of the black eyeshadow in the Heatherette trio 1 pallette into the outer v of your eyelid.




Now, apply more of the black shadow to your brush, and sweep it into your crease as you did with Softwash Gray.




Take the pale pink shadow in the Heatherette Trio 1 pallette and sweep it onto your brow bone, blending it towards the crease color.




Take a small eyeshadow brush, and pack on some Crystal Avalanche. Pat it on into the inner corners of your eyelids and blend it upwards, towards your eyebrows.




Now, take a black eyeliner (I use MAC's blitz and glitz) and line your upper lash line. Extend the liner onto the lower corners of your eyelids as well.




Take Peacocky glitterliner and paint it over the outer corners of your liner.




Curl and mascara your lashes.




Fill in your brows as you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apply foundation and concealor.




Take a blush brush, and put Margin blush on it. Smile, and using a circular motion, apply Margin onto the fleshiest part of your cheeks extending outward towards your ears. Afterwards, clean off your brush, and use it to apply Northern Light MSF in the exact same way.




It should look like this.




Now, time for the lips! Use Subculture lipliner to create a soft line around the lips. Use the liner to lightly fill in the lips as well.




Using a lip brush, apply 3N lipstick.




Top with a coat of Lull lipglass. And you're done! Now, be a camwhore


----------



## Aingeal (May 14, 2008)

Great tutorial, thank you!


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very detailed too!


----------



## glassy girl (May 14, 2008)

U look awesome great tut!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful tutorial!


----------



## Hilly (May 15, 2008)

I love your tuts!! You are very talented!


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

love this! Thanks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 15, 2008)

Love this!

I've got Trio 1, but I've only worn it once because I wasn't sure what to do with it/pair it with. I'm definitely going to have to try this!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful Colors. You did a great job. And I really like the Peacocky liner-great idea


----------



## n_c (May 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## miamorlt (May 15, 2008)

Those colors are really cool together.  GREAT JOB, GIRL!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2008)

I love how you do nude lips!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 16, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (May 16, 2008)

Such a pretty look. I really like the touch of glitter. Thanks for doing this tut


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2008)

Awesome job!  That is a great color shadow on you!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Wonderful tut!  Your looks are always so fantastic.


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2008)

Great tut !!!!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I <3 turquiose!!


----------



## Jot (May 18, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Awesome tut.  You make it look so easy.  I am going to try this sometime this week.  Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2008)

love this, i don't have trio 1 but i think i can recreate this with steamy, thanks!!! love your tuts!!!


----------



## Dollheart (May 27, 2008)

i love the final look ^_^ *shimmys off to go try!* thanks for the tut xlaniex


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

i LOVE your tutorials and i wish i had your skills!


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2008)

I love this for your use of Softwash Grey.  Such a pretty pigment that I don't know how to use in many ways.  You look gorgeous and this looks so easy to do!  Love also the kick of Peacocky!


----------



## drenewt (May 28, 2008)

I love the shiny green in the corners. Great TUT!


----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

I love this look, pretttty


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## xuankristy (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say your blending skill is quite good.  Every time I tried to do something like this, it looks sooo muddy. I sooo need more practice.

I love your lip color by the way!!  This tutorial is awesome.  Keep it up girl!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 12, 2008)

You did an amazing job- I absolutely love it


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

Great tutorial. Thank you.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks!! I wore this look tonight & <3 it!!!

I never could figure out what to do with my holiday piggys either, so I'm happy I finally used them!!! =]


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

love it!


----------



## fattycat (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks !! Beautiful indeed !!


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

You are so beautiful! Thanks for the nice tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Turquoise looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 4, 2008)

Very helpful, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, you have awesome skin.


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 6, 2008)

Great tut, and I like the blue glitter at the outer corner, that's a surprising nice touch!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Very pretty, thanks for the tut!  You have such flawless looking skin!


----------



## jt1088 (Aug 8, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 21, 2008)

Now I am sooooo lemming those trios!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 21, 2008)

so gorgeous!!
great tut.


----------



## magia (Aug 22, 2008)

Mermaid look-a-like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 22, 2008)

i just love it


----------



## x3n (Aug 22, 2008)

So beautifully blended!


----------



## daffie (Aug 24, 2008)

I like this look, thanks!


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful, love it!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! I love how detailed the tutorial was as well


----------

